# DECA or CCK-W for MRV?



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, just when I think I've got this whole thing figured out I realized I don't. The more I try to research it the more confused I am getting. I bought a DECA broadbank converter thinking that was all I needed to get my HR21-700 and HR22-700 to work with MRV. I now realize I need a DECA unit to connect to my HR21-700 to the HR22-700 and to my network, since I can no longer just use ethernet and run it through my router. My questions is, if I were to just order a CCK-W would that simplify my setup? 

I don't need a wireless connection to the internet, I've got a network drop I can easily use for the network connectivity but by the time I buy all the parts I need this might just be the easiest way and suddenly the cost is pretty darn close.....if it will solve my problem of course. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like what you need are two white DECAs for your receivers.
Ebay may have these cheaper:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=3Tk3T8LVCqiIiAKIq5GDDg&ved=0CF4Q8wIwAA


----------



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

Wait, I need it for both receivers? Directv just installed one of them about 9 months ago. That's crap that I wouldn't get the latest and greatest. I thought one of them had built in DECA. Like I said, the more I think I understand this the less I really do. I'm awfully tempted to just get a wireless bridge for my second receiver where I don't have a network drop and be done with it. Supported or not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mcholak said:


> Wait, I need it for both receivers? Directv just installed one of them about 9 months ago. That's crap that I wouldn't get the latest and greatest. I thought one of them had built in DECA. Like I said, the more I think I understand this the less I really do. I'm awfully tempted to just get a wireless bridge for my second receiver where I don't have a network drop and be done with it. Supported or not.


MRV doesn't work [normally] well over wireless, so hard wiring is preferred.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The 2 receivers you mention do not have deca built in. You also don't mention if you have a SWM setup. To do what you want you also need a SWM setup. As you probably already know, if you have 2 wires going to each DVR you DO NOT have SWM and have that to deal with as well. If you only have 1 wire to each receiver you do have SWM and would need a DECA on each receiver and a DECA (or ICK) for your network connection. I don't believe you need the router connection (ICK) if all you want is MRV with no internet features and if you assign static IP's to your receivers so you could save that cost.

Since what you are looking for are "optional features" DirecTV would not have just given it to you with your install and since you already had a wired ethernet connection for MRV I would assume you figured "I already have it, why pay for it" even if they had offered it to you.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

I just finished installing a DECA setup in my home. Already had a SWM install. HR20, HR23 and H23. Purchased on eBay the DECA kit with BB converter and two DECA modules an extra DECA module and two band blocking filters. One for the older non green labeled swmlnb and one for the special setup required for the HR20. Also grabbed a 4 way green label splitter and a 2 way splitter for the HR20 setup. Everything works great and cost me about $100.


----------



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe it's just timing, I can't seem to find the DECA units for less than $40, and many of those don't include the power source. That's why I'm considering just having Directv come do it. If I'm going to pay $100 I might as well let them just do it, they should have everything they need on the truck it won't be me trying and failing, only to realize I need more hardware.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

If you don't have a SWM install yet then I would probably spend the $199 and let them do it.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

mcholak said:


> Maybe it's just timing, I can't seem to find the DECA units for less than $40, and many of those don't include the power source. That's why I'm considering just having Directv come do it. If I'm going to pay $100 I might as well let them just do it, they should have everything they need on the truck it won't be me trying and failing, only to realize I need more hardware.


You only need a power source for the router connection. The receivers power the other DECA modules.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

eBay:


----------



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, now I feel dumb. I have a bad habit of over thinking things.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

mcholak said:


> Ok, now I feel dumb. I have a bad habit of over thinking things.


No...just need to read up a little more. This is a good thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308

I studied the setups for a while and read through some of the early problems before I could visualize what I needed before I ordered the parts. I have always installed my dishes since the 90's so I had installed a SWM lnb over two years ago. I also align my own dish with a multilnb meter. When you take the time to get it perfectly aligned you never lose a station. Except for really bad thunder storms but only for a minute maybe less. Although usually the plug is pulled anyway. LOL


----------



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I know that I am technically capable but for some reason this one has gotten me all screwed up. If I had a network drop in the room I need it I wouldn't even worry about it and would go with the ethernet connections but that is the one room in the house that doesn't have even a phone line running to it. I'll check out that thread and hopefully it will sink int his time.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

mcholak said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I know that I am technically capable but for some reason this one has gotten me all screwed up. If I had a network drop in the room I need it I wouldn't even worry about it and would go with the ethernet connections but that is the one room in the house that doesn't have even a phone line running to it. I'll check out that thread and hopefully it will sink int his time.


I was reluctant to install DECA too but in the end it was the best option. Your in home network isn't overloaded with streaming between receivers. Very happy I installed DECA now that it is all hooked up and it was really easy to install too.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to point out that the OP never said whether or not he has a SWM (one or two cables going into each reciever). With only 2 recievers, it's possible he doesn't. If that's the case, just getting DECA modules won't help. If you don't have a SWM, hardwired ethernet or wireless are the only options for MRV. I had wireless for a while and it works OK, but not perfect, and you need to have updated equipment (wireless n). Works flawlessly since I've installed DECA.

The other thing I was going to point out, and sorry if this is obvious, but if you're doing your own install (either DECA or Wired/Wireless) you will still need to contact D* to get them to turn on the WHDVR (MRV) service. This will be in "unsupported" mode ($3/month), which means they won't help you if it's not working. Just because you have the right hardware, doesn't mean you automatically get the service (again sorry if this was already understood).

To get a "supported" WHDVR, you need to order the $199 SWM/DECA installation through D*.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

It is understood that you don't get support from Directv with an unsupported MRV activation. I could care less myself. If installed correctly it should work fine which it did/does in my case. I saved cash and time out of work.

Some people don't like strangers in there house too!


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

Ronomy said:


> It is understood that you don't get support from Directv with an unsupported MRV activation. I could care less myself. If installed correctly it should work fine which it did/does in my case. I saved cash and time out of work.


I think you may be missing my point a little. I was only pointing out the fact that a DIY install puts you in "unsupported" mode with D*, not whether D* support is necessary or helpful. You say "it is understood", but I didn't see it mentioned anywhere in this post, so I just thought I'd pass it along in case the OP didn't know it was "unsupported", or what that meant.

Also, from the initial post, it kind of seemed like the OP thought all he needed was to have the correct hardware (DECA) and he would be good to go. I was only pointing out that you need to ask D* to activate this unsupported feature if you do a DIY install. For most this isn't a problem, but other's have had some issues with it.

I'm certainly not trying to disuade the OP from doing a DIY install, nor am I trying to say it won't work if it's not a scheduled D* installation, just trying to give him all the information.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mcholak said:


> I now realize I need a DECA unit to connect to my HR21-700 to the HR22-700 and to my network, since I can no longer just use ethernet and run it through my router.


Why not?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

vict said:


> With only 2 recievers, it's possible he doesn't. If that's the case, just getting DECA modules won't help.


Given the model numbers (HR21, HR22), it seems unlikely that the OP has SWiM.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

harsh said:


> Given the model numbers (HR21, HR22), it seems unlikely that the OP has SWiM.


That's kind of what I was thinking.

To the OP: if you don't have a SWiM connected, DECA modules will not help you. FYI.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

vict said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking.
> 
> To the OP: if you don't have a SWiM connected, DECA modules will not help you. FYI.


Well I did mention he needed SWM install in an earlier response and I said he should probably have Directv install it. However I installed SWM and DECA myself so it is doable. So I pointed him to the link that shows him how to hook it up.

After installing DECA I agree it is the best way to go. Keep your home network free of streaming between receivers. Wired is best too.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

Ronomy said:


> Well I did mention he needed SWM install in an earlier response and I said he should probably have Directv install it. However I installed SWM and DECA myself so it is doable. So I pointed him to the link that shows him how to hook it up.


Agreed. A SWM/DECA install is not that tough if you know what you're doing, or can follow any of the multiple sets of instructions found on this forum. It literaly took less than an hour to transition my setup from a traditional setup, with ethernet/wireless to a SWM/DECA setup. Then again, I did the original istallation, so I knew where everything was and where it was running. If you have a SWM and are only installing DECA, the installation could be measured in minutes.

Also, FWIW, if you're patient and shop around, you can get all the hardware to do this install on ebay for around $100 (SWM and DECA). However, buy "green label" hardware from reputable sellers for the best results.

If the orginal post was accurate, and you really only need two DECA units for your HRs you should be able to do that really cheap and fast.


----------



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

I do have Swim. When I moved into my new house almost a year ago they updated me and gave me the R21-700. Sorry, I'm new to this board and realize now I should have given the full inventory of my system. 

harsh, the room my second receiver is in doesn't have a network drop where as my old house had them in every room. DECA truly seems to be the way to go. 

New question, I was told by Directv that my R22-100 won't work with MRV. They said it's not an HD DVR but rather a DVR that is HD capable. That is a ridiculous interpretation in my mind but if it won't work then I need to look at a new box. Of course from everything I've read I should be good to go and it looks like they were just trying to sell me things I don't need.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mcholak said:


> New question, I was told by Directv that my R22-100 won't work with MRV. They said it's not an HD DVR but rather a DVR that is HD capable. That is a ridiculous interpretation in my mind but if it won't work then I need to look at a new box. Of course from everything I've read I should be good to go and it looks like they were just trying to sell me things I don't need.


Your R22 is "really" a HR21, that without HD service is limited to SD. With HD service, it works like any other HR21.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, not quite. In the OP's case, it will since he has two official HD boxes. But they won't activate Whole Home if you just have an R22 and a HR22 or H22 as examples.


----------

